# What's in your hive?



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I get alot of spiders too, but not those.....thank goodness.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I seem to find them most often UNDER the hives or in a vent box that the bees can't get to...


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

What kind of spider is it? I know I wouldn't want to touch it...


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Black Widow*

I am not an expert with spiders, but my 9 year old son insist that this is a picture of a Black widow, "because has the mark of an Hour Glass" he says.

I have not seen those here in CT and NY.
Is my son right?
Gilman


----------



## Farmerboy2 (Mar 29, 2007)

It is a Black widow spider.
The bite of a Black widow very poisonous.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

someone sent me an email the other day with pictures of the aftermath of a Brown Recluse bite
pretty darn awful, flesh rotting away and stuff
careful where you put your hands

Dave


----------



## RememberBaker (May 21, 2007)

Yuck! Spiders give me the creeps. Thanks for the nightmares! Ill have to add that to my list of good reasons to stay in Vermont-no hurricanes, no tornados, no forest fires, no earthquakes, no poisoness snakes and no black widows!


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

> someone sent me an email the other day with pictures of the aftermath of a Brown Recluse bite


There's a woman here in town that is missing a leg as a result of a Brown Recluse spider bite.

It behooves one to know one's local indigenous dangerous/poisonous species..


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

rememberbaker you are missing some of the funner parts of life heck here in kansas they blow the tornado sirens so those not paying attention to the weather can join us ******** in the know outdoors to watch the action what is it y'all do for fun then


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>here in kansas they blow the tornado sirens so those not paying attention to the weather can join us ******** in the know outdoors to watch the action

Same here in Nebraska. I've watched several. This one went right over my house:

http://www.extremeinstability.com/04-6-13.htm

We watched it until it was almost overhead and then went to the basement for a while.

Quite an exhilarating day, actually. It touched down about a mile from here.


----------



## RememberBaker (May 21, 2007)

Well Riverrat that is the downside to life here, its a little slow. When I was a kid, before the advent of pagers and the like, they would blow the siren on the townhall to call out the fire dept. In the middle of town we have several hundred acres of marsh and when things were slow, kids would light a swamp fire, sometimes a half dozen a day. When they stopped using the townhall siren kids stopped lighting fires. Such a pity. Rob


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

The snake that poked it's head out of the entrance of a bait hive the other day to check me out was quite a startler! I always shriek and jump, but I really do appreciate snakes, so just left him be.


----------

